# Sherry's Thread - My Old Hussy!



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sooo... Sherry wasn't supposed to have anymore kids. She turned 10 in May (or April, I can't remember off the top of my head.) Last winter/spring was supposed to be her last year to kid out for me. I left her with the buck of choice for three months, I saw successful covers...blood test showed no kiddos. I placed her with a second choice boy for three months and saw successful covers. Still nothing. I decided she was telling me that she was retired.

This August I took one of my bucks out on a leash to cover a young doe whom the buyers wanted bred before picking up. Tripping down the stairs from the barn and losing the leash, and leaving the gate cracked..well that netted me a loose buck in the doe barn. As most of you know a breeding can be wham, bam thank you man in seconds. And Sherry just happened to be the recipient. I figured..well, she's probably barren anyways so no biggie. However, unless she's full of aliens she is pregnant and day 145 on January 25th! She's an old favorite here with a really pliable, milk-able udder that has held its shaped and attachments very nicely over time...so having a daughter to replace her wouldn't upset me. *Wink*.










And because she's THE character around here:










And Mr. Studly movie star (the daddy) :










She is coarse for a doe so I would have preferred my really dairy, sharp Fireworks son to cover her...but such is life, Densil's dam has some massive teats so I'd love to get some of his daughters on the ground and in milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Hope you get your doe.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You know you just jinxed yourself on a doeling....right?!! Lol. Goid luck1


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The second picture is SO funny!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's HILARIOUS! here's hoping for does for you!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Silly Sherry! Is Pepper going to be his first daughter that you will get to see freshen?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She is! I'd love to see how she udders up!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Very cool! I will for sure get you some photos when the time comes.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Aaand we have a single girl on the 27th with one giant moonspot on her belly between her front legs. Good job on your last kid Sherry! Just what I wanted!  I'll post photos in birth announcements


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Woohoo!! :fireworks:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

